# wrong breed of dog



## StvShoop (Jun 28, 2004)

my black lab looks like a dachshund!





larger

i think it has to do with a combination of his posture, the sinkiness of the dog bed, and maybe the shadows. something to give a sense of scale would have helped too. i didn't notice until someone else showed me.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jun 29, 2004)

heh, he is a weiner dog!


----------



## karissa (Jun 29, 2004)

Thats funny..... looks like a lab hotdog or something....


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jun 29, 2004)

Now you can always threaten to show the picture to his friends if he doesn't behave.


----------



## StvShoop (Jun 29, 2004)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Now you can always threaten to show the picture to his friends if he doesn't behave.



lol.  he's very well behaved actually, too bad


----------



## Alison (Jun 29, 2004)

Love it! What a cute dog you have. I've got a yellow lab/greyhound mix and a golden retreiver.


----------

